# Why my camera effect is so bad?



## ekrn (Nov 12, 2012)

I have flashed several 4.0 roms, just like MIUI v4, AOPK CM9, etc. But there is always one issue for my Droidx running this roms. It is that, the the pictures effect taking by the camera is so bad. The color of the picture is so light, not colorful as it on rom v2.3.7. So, i dont know why it is that . Need your help guys, sincerely ~~


----------



## oxavelar (Mar 20, 2012)

Basically there are minor differences of camera sensors hardware inside each DX -- I have only seen two variants related to that. You need to edit the build.prop setting, download an app such as "Build Prop Editor", and now locate the following.


```
<br />
ro.media.capture.classification=classE<br />
```
to


```
<br />
ro.media.capture.classification=classD<br />
```
And flash that.


----------



## ekrn (Nov 12, 2012)

oxavelar said:


> Basically there are minor differences of camera sensors hardware inside each DX -- I have only seen two variants related to that. You need to edit the build.prop setting, download an app such as "Build Prop Editor", and now locate the following.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi man, after editing the setting, just save it, or also need to reflash the rom?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Save it. 
Flashing the ROM again would put the original back.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Save it. 
Flashing the ROM again would put the original back.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## ekrn (Nov 12, 2012)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Save it.
> Flashing the ROM again would put the original back.
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


I have saved it and reboot the phone, but the camera screen is full of pink color. not normal. So, what is that situation?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

ekrn said:


> Hi man, after editing the setting, just save it, or also need to reflash the rom?


I'd definitely change it back then save. Your camera might just be broken if it isn't working correctly with the default settings in the build prop.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## ekrn (Nov 12, 2012)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> I'd definitely change it back then save. Your camera might just be broken if it isn't working correctly with the default settings in the build prop.
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


However, it goes well on ROM 2.3.7. So...........


----------

